# USB Logitech V10 Portable Notebook Speakers



## happyjohnnyboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello to everyone...

Recently purchased Logitech V10 Portable Notebook Speakers for my new T61, but when plugged in, the speaker volume control work in sync with the laptops, but still no sound. I went thru the complete Help check-list, but still no avail. Also, when plugged into any of the USB ports, deletes the "Safely Remove Hardware" icon from the desktray, and it also knocks out the DVD bay. After unplugging and re-booting, all is normal again.

Can anyone tell me the correct driver for the USB audio device so I can reinstall it, or, anything else? Thank you very much in advance.

happyjohnnyboy:4-dontkno


----------



## happyjohnnyboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Just repaired the problem by:

1. Go to Control Panel.

2. Click on Sound and Audio Devices

3. Select the Audio tab

4. Select sound playback as Logitech Speakers

5. Click OK.

But the sound volume indicator (on the screen) freezes when the speakers are plugged in. Still the volume controls (both on the laptop & speaker) work. Nothing is perfect!


----------

